# has anyone had better experience with 6x9 over 6.5 speakers?



## JAX

This is a lame question I know but I am about to have to revamp the setup and add an amp so I am not sure what is the better type of speaker with adequate power on tap(amp).

The last pair of 6x9 speakers I owned were the legendary JBL monsters...

I now have the newest JBL 6x9s and while the are nice for a 6x9 I don't feel they function as well as a round driver...or thats what I am led to believe in the past

??? confirmation??


----------



## sqshoestring

IMO that line is bs, some expensive home equipment uses oval drivers. Beyond that the extra cone area will always be better given the rest is the same...or better in bass/midbass anyway. I would take a 6x9 any day, but don't forget there are good and bad speakers and way more 6.5 comps to chose from....not near as many nice 6x9 if you are talking higher budget. IMO much of it is you just have to try different ones until you find the response you need for that install. In other words, I don't think the shape of a 6x9 has much to do with how it performs and it does have more cone area for bass....but every speaker is different no matter the size or shape.

I used to do a lot of offshore boats where you needed volume over anything else. Quad 6x9 or 7x10 ruled, they worked better than anything else with subs or without. Now a car is different than open space, but that just shows what the larger size did for you. And ones that sounded good in a car were not the ones you wanted in an open boat, I used mostly coax in cars and quad-ax in boats. That extra brightness flew away in a boat.

Some people just hate 6x9, in my experience they worked great in some uses.


----------



## gijoe

The reason that 6x9's are frowned upon is that there aren't many companies that spend the time to make good ones. There are some differences between a 6x9 and a 6.5 that can either be good or bad. A 6x9 has more surface area which means more volume from a driver that is relatively the same size as a 6.5 in terms of installation ease. The negative of a 6x9 (from a technical perspective) is that the cone is going to be stiffer on the short side and looser on the long side. This can cause problems from a technical standpoint. I haven't used a 6x9 in ages, but I hear there are some good ones out there. Image dynamics is said to make a very good sounding 6x9. You're system goals will determine which layout is most appropriate. From a purest (SQ) standpoint your going to have a lot more options if you go with a 6.5, but that doesn't mean that you can't find a good 6x9 to use, take advantage of the bigger surface area and still have quality sound.


----------



## emperorjj1

have you taken a look at the hertz hi energy 6X9's HSK690? they sound like sex but be prepared to brake the bank to get them

HERTZ by Elettromedia - Special Car Stereo


----------



## JAX

ok...I hear you guys...

I already have a pair of 6x9s ....JBL Power series..

if I dont use them or shall I say if I dont keep them installed then I will go for 6.5 just because of the options availible with 6.5 

I am not looking to buy more 6.5 speakers


----------



## TIGER

I'd say use em. I used to have a pair of Yamaha 2 way 6x9 in 1 cubic ft boxes and they generated enough lows for me I almost didn't need a sub. Course that was back in the 80's when men were men, and sheep were..... Ohhh nevermind. JBL is a good brand, but I think you could also use a front stage in your ride.


----------



## JAX

I do have front stage. New set of the 5.25 comps from ppi in the hot deals section. Just not installed yet. Right now just have coaxials. My original plan was 2 6.5 subs in rear deck. But I decided to go ampless. But deck can't push subs so I sold subs and got 6x9s. Well. Now I might have to run amp so options are wide open again


----------



## m115919h

If you are going to be using the back speakers for strictly bass, I would use the 6x9s.


----------



## JAX

yes..the backs are just for extra and or bass wether it be 6x9 or some small subs....its not to take the place of front stage at all.....

point is I have 6x9's and I dont really want to buy more stuff....I might add a sub soon but it can go between the rear seat in the secret fold down cubby hole to the trunk....


----------



## Rebelde

If you don't have a sub then put 6x9 in the rear and 6.5 in the front. 6.5 is supposed to give you better sq, but the 6x9 gives better midbass. I one car I have 6.5 in the front and in the back, that car has little midbass. My secondn car a 6x9 jbl power series speakers and can thump, the bass is good.


----------



## Oliver

For what you're after , the by nines will be fine


----------



## JAX

a$$hole said:


> For what you're after , the by nines will be fine


thanks !


----------



## 8675309

I sport these in my 4 runner










I also sport a tweeter up high. Cons, midrange is okay but not great. Pros, midbass is really good. The x9's can handle all the power I can put to them. If I open the doors at a party it is like having a set of good speakers outside.


----------



## JoeHemi57

I've got MB Quart Reference 6x9 woofers in the rear deck of my TSX and they provide enough bass for me although i wish the factory amp was a little more powerful.


----------

